# Oberon - Roof of Heaven



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like Oberon is going to add Roof of Heaven to their Kindle lineup in the next couple of weeks.

From the Amazon board:

_I emailed Oberon about the Roof of heaven design and this is the response I received
We've had alot of requests so we will be including this image soon. It will be up on the site in about two weeks! By the way, when you order a leather product from us, we make it for you especially as all our leather products are made to order! Thanks for contacting us._


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Roof of Heaven (in small journal size, saddle color):

















That is a nice cover, it's going to make some people really happy.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

That was my post over there, I also posted that here but it is buried in one of the Oberon threads. Don also indicated that the cover will be in the saddle brown. I can't wait!!

Tracie


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i hope K2 fits it!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Roof of Heaven (in small journal size, saddle color):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that is a very pretty cover! Thanks for posting the pic.
Ruby


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear they are going to offer this one. I was thinking about the Three Graces but if they are working on the ROF I think I'll wait and get that instead. I think it'll go good with Decalgirl's Quest skin.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats so beautiful.


----------

